
What if you got karma for good replies to your comments? - dawnbreez
Suppose that, instead of counting just the upvotes and the downvotes of your own comment, the karma system counted the up&#x2F;downvotes on your comment plus every comment it is a parent of. Would this encourage users to ask open-ended questions and have meaningful discussions, or would it lead to people refusing to reply to others and upvoting every comment on their threads for extra karma?
======
alttab
It would effectively reward conversation or argument starters. This could let
Donald Trump have the highest karma in the land.

